# Filter squeeze from pet shop



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

My neice and nephew are finally setting up their 5 gallon tanks which we got them for christmas 2 years ago. The tanks are complete with filter, heater, light, water conditioner etc. they are thinking of each getting a betta, then later may add a large snail or a couple of ottos. I explained the tank is too small for anything more (I know it is maxed out for more than the betta but they have begged for more and I figured that was the best compromise).

My question is for cycling. As I live over 2 hrs away it is useless for me to give them a filter squeeze from my own tank to help kick start the cycle. the store I am going to is Big Al's who seem to keep their tanks spotless and I have never seen any apparent problems. Should I get a filter squeeze from them? Or do you think there is too much risk?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The best way to start your cycling is add a few floating plants and a small Female Betta or couple of small Zebra Danios.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You could teach them some patience and let them wait.. lol. but if you know anyone there or can get some gravel from the petstore's tanks, then that will be fine too. Getting plants that have been in the petstore's tanks for a while will help a lot also. I did these in a 2.5 gallon and it was cycled in 2 days.
And for future ref., you can get more fish in the 5 gallon than a single betta, you just have to get small fish.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I see no harm in a filter squeeze from the LPS, however be wary of a potential snail outbreak, or the squeeze releasing some protozoa into the water that might cause ich. Your choice.

I second making the tykes wait it out. Maybe it will get them into water testing and whatnot


----------

